# Carp on the Escambia



## mike_s (Apr 26, 2013)

Caught this carp on the Escambia:


Any of you know what kind of carp it is? Caught using live red wigglers.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Looks like a redhorse sucker to me.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

billyb said:


> Looks like a redhorse sucker to me.


We have a winner!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Gash 'em & Fry 'em hot!!


----------



## joel6180 (Feb 22, 2015)

Taste better when it's cold like it has been lately.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

If you caught that sucker on that skinny little rod it must have been one heck of a battle. Those things pull like a horse.....maybe because it's a red horse sucker?


----------



## sj1 (Aug 18, 2011)

Yeah, that's not a carp, it's a sucker. Not bad eatin', if the water's cold enough.


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

I caught one on the lower Escambia one morning while I was bass fishing. It was 48lb. I thought it was a catfish because it stayed deep.


----------



## flounder1156 (Jul 9, 2009)

Spotted Sucker.................Blacktail redhorse has a white area at the base of the tail.
Nice fish on light tackle....
Getsome ...a 48 lb carp ...that's a beast... We have seen Grass Carp that have approached 40 lbs. You may have had a record.


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Not to hijack, but I had a huge grass carp on the line for an hour and ten minutes last year, on Yellow River. Caught him on a Gulp shrimp. The sad thing was is that I was fishing for trout with 8 lb. mono and after an hour, that line was frayed and totally worn out. I didn't have a net or Boga Grips on the boat and couldn't land him because he would not get tired enough for me to just grab him. I finally got him up and he gulped some air, revived himself, dove back down, shook his head and the line parted. Would have liked to have gotten a weight and a picture.


----------

